# Big Honking " TiLux " LED Light Panel



## Ken_McE (Apr 3, 2007)

This company makes a two foot square LED panel they call the "TiLux". 
$ 170, 72 watts, 4,000 lumens (equivalent of 200 watt incan.) If anybody tries one I'd like to hear about it. http://midwestled.com/

**footnote*
*
I've ordered one. First generation panel, cool white color.


----------



## cmacclel (Apr 4, 2007)

Ken_McE said:


> This company makes a two foot square LED panel they call the "TiLux".
> $ 170, 72 watts, 4,000 lumens (equivalent of 200 watt incan.) If anybody tries one I'd like to hear about it. http://midwestled.com/





Looks cool though their 2nd Gen panels are 4000 lumens the TiLux is around 3500 lumens. Pretty bad how there mispelled efficiency on the spec page.

Mac


----------



## freeride (Apr 7, 2007)

It says efficacy, maybe thats what they meant? idk


----------



## cmacclel (Apr 8, 2007)

freeride said:


> It says efficacy, maybe thats what they meant? idk




Well learned a new word today 

Mac


----------



## Ken_McE (Jul 18, 2011)

Four year update:

Ballast blew a year or two in. They sent me a new one, no fuss. Now it is growing round black blotches around the edges of the panels. The folks at midwestled.com advertise "[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Lasts 15 - 20 years with absolutely no maintenance[/FONT]." I'll send them a picture of the problem, see what they say.

Pic.s available at: 

http://www.kodakgallery.com/gallery...-_-Share-_-Photos-_-legacy&localeid=en_US&h=1

Oh my poor, poor panel


----------



## LEDninja (Jul 18, 2011)

4 years 24/7 is 35,000 hours.
With Lumileds and Cree rating their LEDs at 50,000 hours under ideal lab conditions, that is pretty good.

The 15-20 year claim is based on 3 hours a day. CFL makers used to make (still do) outrageous claims based on 1 hour a day usage.

An LED 2W bulb I have in my hallway lasted 1 year 10 months 24/7 or 15,000 hours.


----------



## Ken_McE (Jul 20, 2011)

LEDninja said:


> 4 years 24/7 is 35,000 hours.


 
It's in an office. Figure eight hours a day times six days a week equals 48 hours a week, 2,500 hours per year, four years comes to 10,000 hours. I never got a real good look at it before it went up, can't understand what kind of failure in an edge lit device gives round black blotches. 



> With Lumileds and Cree rating their LEDs at 50,000 hours under ideal lab conditions, that is pretty good.


It lives in a climate controlled area, actually has a pretty easy environment.

***************************

Update:

Midwestled, my vendor, is out of business. Given that my copy of their product only had 10% of the advertised life I can understand this. Their website is still up. I defaulted back to the manufacturer, ledfolio.com. Ledfolio has a fancy, very corporate web presence, but one of their phones has been disconnected, the other just leads to a recording, and they do not reply to phone messages or email. I wonder if anyone else makes a big honking LED light panel...?


----------



## TecNine (Aug 1, 2011)

Cree makes several 2x2 and 2x4 panels.

These *should* be out later this month, but they have an older 2x2 that's been out a couple years: http://www.creeledlighting.com/Products/Architectural-Troffers/CR22.aspx


----------



## Illum (Aug 1, 2011)

Electrical efficiency often gets confused with luminous efficacy

efficiency involves units that forms wattage, it doesn't involve the unit lumen, so lumens per watt or lm/W is a matter of efficacy


----------



## Ken_McE (Aug 20, 2011)

TecNine said:


> Cree makes several 2x2 and 2x4 panels...



Come back from link all misty eyed about the Cree LR-24 series, steps over to give TecNine a big kiss, remembers just in time that this is a family friendly forum, settles for manly tip of the hat...


----------

